# My FIRST Haul- it's a biggie!!! (pics included)



## mreichert (Feb 3, 2008)

So, I went to the CCO for the first time- wowzahs! I wasn't sure if it would be worth the 1 1/2 hour drive, but as you can see, it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the pics with links to larger pics. 
Thanks for looking!


















Here's what I got from the CCO at Birch Run, MI:
-Pigment in Accent Red
-Pigment in Provence
-Pigment in Pastoral 
(I would have gotten more, but they limited me to 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-E/S in seedling
-E/S in Bang on Blue
-E/S in Rose Blanc
-E/S in Purple Shower
-Sweetie Cakes Quad
-Take Wing Quad
-Well Plumed Quad
-Shadestick in Royal Hue
-Shadestick in Crimsonaire
-Shadestick in Lucky Jade
-MSF in Porcelain Pink
-MSF in Shimpagne
-Fix+ (not pictured)
-Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Gold
-Clinique makeup remover

Then from Ulta, I got:
-NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils in:
  *Strawberry Milk
  *Horse Radish
  *Pots and Pans
  *Pacific
  *Gold
-NYX E/S in Charcoal
-Rimmel Gloss Over in 600 "Hot to Trot"

Then from Sephora:
-Nars E/S duo in Cheyenne (muted orange and copper)
-Nars Orgasm blush
-BE precision eye dual-ended brush
-BE face color in Pure Radiance
-Urban Decay Ammo Eye Palette
-Sephora Lash Plumper (freebie)

I NEVER spend this much at one time, but we have no decent makeup stores nearby- it's a good hour at least to the nearest one. Had to make the trip worthwhile


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

great haul!! i wonder why they limited you to 3 piggies?


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow... Nice!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 3, 2008)

*bows* I bow down to your insanely awesome haul! I'm jealous! Have fun with all your stuff!


----------



## iSHi (Feb 3, 2008)

Amazing haul!!!  I am extremely jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## nikki (Feb 3, 2008)

What an awesome haul!!  I wish the cco by me would get some msfs!!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 3, 2008)

great haul x


----------



## shorty (Feb 3, 2008)

how come they limit three??? thats so unfair!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 3, 2008)

Very great haul, enjoy.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy crap!!  You did some serious hauling!!!  Now you're making me want to find the CCO near me!  LOL  Enjoy your incredible finds!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohhh great haul!!


----------



## simplykat (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_great haul!! i wonder why they limited you to 3 piggies?_

 
it's because its a cosmetic company outlet store, and it's their policy that you are only allowed 3 of one type of item to make sure that you don't go sell it off or make a business out of it or something. the make up is supposed to be for personal use only. i think. but i got to the CCO near me all the time, and they know i'm a big fanatic, so i just buy as much as i like. lol.

AH! great all, i'm so jealous! i really want that royal hue and lucky jade shadestick! i got it in a little christmas package, but the sizes are smaller...... so i want the big ones now! haha.


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome haul! Those e/s quads are the cutest!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, great haul! Enjoy


----------



## juxt123 (Feb 4, 2008)

rose blanc is a great e/s


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 4, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 4, 2008)

pretty haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow!!!! Nice Haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow- enjoy your goodies!


----------



## yahighness (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome haul! Those shadesticks are some of my fav! Enjoy. =)


----------



## Sarah (Feb 7, 2008)

what a great haul, enjoy


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2008)

Holy cow!  That's some haul!  Enjoy your loot!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The CCO rule is you can by up to 3 per sku number, which means you should have been able to buy a maximum of 3 of each pigment.  (Unless the CCO has a special pigment rule, then BOO to them!!)


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice!! I wish we had the NYX Jumbo pencils here in the UK!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 8, 2008)

wow thats pretty amazing for your FIRST haul! lol


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Nice!! I wish we had the NYX Jumbo pencils here in the UK!_

 
You can purchase them online: NYX Cosmetics: Simple Life, Simple Cosmetics

They should be able to ship overseas even though the website does not provide much information regarding any shipping.


----------

